# Limping puppy :-(



## Stevebuk

Hi all,

We have a lovely 10 month old male Cockapoo who started to limp after exercise about a six weeks ago. We have also noticed he limps after waking and his front feet point outwards a bit when standing. We took him to the vet and they told us he was sore when they manipulated the joints and as such it was possible he had something like elbow dysplasia but it could just be a mild injury so they gave him an injection and a weeks course of Rimadyl. 

The Rimadyl seemed to improve the limping but it also made him a little bit sick on a few days. 

We took him back a week later and the vet examined his joints and thought they seemed less painful but still sore and as such recommended X-rays to check for Elbow dysplasia. After X-rays on both elbows the vet said they came back clear and he thinks it is maybe just growing pains. He was given another injection and is due back this week for a checkup at the vets. He still limping and is on Synoquin Joint tablets rather than the Rimadyl. 

I was very relived that it it didn't look like dysplasia but after doing a bit of googling, was quite concerned that many, many websites state that his symptoms point very much to dysplasia and more worryingly that X-rays are often not conclusive for at least two types of dysplasia. 

I plan on asking the vet if he thinks it could still be dysplasia and if any others tests could be done to try to diagnose the issue. He loves chasing a ball but we have stopped that now as I worry if will make the problems worse. 

I was wondering if anyone here had had a similar problem with their dog and could offer any advice. I also wondered if I should get a second opinion, although I doubt the insurance will cove that! The original X-rays and treatment was around £700!

Kind Regards,
Steve


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

That's really sad  I don't have advice but I definitely wish you luck on finding the cause & a recovery from the limping! :|


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi Steve, sorry to read about your puppy, it's very distressing seeing your dog is in pain, especially when they are so young . I'm afraid I dont know very much about dysplasia but I have just gone through my dog getting very sick and having to be quite pushy with my vet to get some answers and the right treatment. 

If you think your vet is missing something or not doing enough to rule out dysplasia or anything else then please either go back and be more insistent or get anther opinion. My vet had diagnosed my dog with a neck injury and then an unrelated and unexplained fever and when I suggested it could be meningitis (from my own research of his symptoms) he was quite dismissive. My dog was getting worse by the hour and in the end I insisted he rule it out even if he wasn't that convinced. We were referred to the Royal Veterinary College Hospital and they diagnosed him with Steroid Responsive Meningitis and started treatment straight away. He's now recovering really well but I wonder how things would have worked out if I hadn't pushed my vet. 

If you have concerns about the insurance I would ring your insurance company and ask them. I'm sure they must get people seeking a second opinion all the time.

Good luck and I hope you get some answers and the right treatment.


----------



## kendal

look into magnetic collars, in know both people and dogs who magnet therapy works for. one dog was diegnosed with hipdisplasia at 4 months old and told he would never walk propperly and to be kept on cage rest for the rest of his life. he has since been hill walking and been up ben lomond he is now coming up for 7 and is slowing down but still going strong. 

hydrotherapy is also good, get him swimming, i know one cockapoo who has hip displasia and hydrotherapy has helped him lots.


----------



## M&M's mummy

aww sorry to read this as it must be worrying not really knowing for sure.

Sometimes x-rays don't show everything up- so if you did go for a second opinion then maybe a CT scan is required and I have heard mentioned that they can do a small surgical procedure called arthroscopy, but not sure about this.

As Kendal suggested Magnetic collars can help and hydrotherapy sessions- sometimes these sessions are covered on your insurance so check.

It's best to also ensure your dog maintains a healthy weight.

I do hope however it is just an injury- fingers x for you but if in doubt and no better keep on at vets to get it sorted.


----------



## caradunne

At a similar age Izzy started limping after strenuous exercise and resting. She would limp for a while then recover. A couple of times she just seemed to collapse in the field after mad running spurts and we would carry her for a while, then she would recover. The vet examined h and could feel muscle wastage in the left thigh. Her knee joints seemed fine. He was concerned that she was starting the symptoms of a degenerative hip disease. X rays showed this not to be the case. After a couple of months the limping went away and now she seems fine.


----------



## val

*limping in my dog aswell*

only just found the article about limping in your dog. my female cockerpoo is 16 months old and started limping about 2 months ago, we took her to the vets and 
she also had a ex ray and it showed nothing up and she was given a course of Rimadyl . The limping was still there so our vets made a appointment for her to go to Cambridge to the vets there, but while we awaited the appointment there
seemed to be an improvement and she seemed to be getting better so we cancelled it to see how she got on. but she has just started to limp again but on the other back leg now so its back to the vets tomorrow to get the Cambridge appointment again. but like you I also looked it up on Google and it sounds so like hip dyspasia. I,m just praying its not.
how is your dog now is she any better


----------



## Chloe15

Hi the same has happened to me, I have researched into it lots and it seems as though it is very common in cockapoos. We have taken my dog Bailey to the vets numerace times when this has happened but the vets aren't sure as to what is going on, they gave us metacam for Bailey. I wouldn't waste your money going to the vet because all that I have researched the vets haven't known what had happened. However I would reduce the exercise and let him sleep alot maybe if there is anywhere to take him swimming go there. Mine is also 10 months so maybe it is up to a certain age that they suffer with it. 
Hope this helped


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Don't forget that lots of the vets that we see are the vet equivalent of GP's and are meant to know everything about all sorts of ailments in different species as well to make it ever more complex. 

Local vets failed to diagnose luxating patella in my girl and I have recently had a friend with a lab with hip dysplaysia which the vets initially dismissed.

If in doubt I will go to an expert and unfortunately there are only one set of experts I truly trust in the UK which are these people:

http://www.smartvetwales.co.uk/

An initial consultation will last a long time with them watching your dog walk, physically examining them and using a hydro treadmill to watch the movement from the side. They can then advise the correct program of exercises to help your dog whether a soft tissue or muscle injury or something more serious and long lasting.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

OMG - this is exactly what is happening with Beemer. So glad someone found it. The recommendation for rest seemed to make it worse as does too vigorous of activity. So now we do walks on leash (about a mile) and he does normal play. He stretches himself sometimes and it helps. I stretch him if he needs more and that helps too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53

May I suggest you enquire about canine Bowen Therapy for your dog. If it is growing pains then it will help a lot ( I treated a child for this and within two treatments the pains had stopped, she was sleeping at night and no longer needed to take Calpol on a daily basis) if it is dysplasia then again, Bowen will help to give your Poo a more stabilised outcome. And dogs love the treatment too. .


----------

